# Anchor winch ideas?



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone had any good ideas on a cheaper anchor winch that will still get the job done? I looked into the river larry 24v and found that they are way way out of my price range. Just looking to see if anyone had any good ideas. I need it to be strong enough to pull 70-80lbs of chain. T
Thanks
Ric


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Give me a couple days and I'll try to post a picture for you of my setup.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Pics would be cool!!! Thanks!


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> Give me a couple days and I'll try to post a picture for you of my setup.


Thanks, could you explain it either before or when you post the pics as well. Does it have electronic control from the back of the boat near the tiller? I am sure that is minor anyway. Thanks for the help
RIc


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Crawfish,

If you could pm with a pic or post one that would be great. I am also looking at having something made...

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey guys, Check this out. 










The winch is from Northern Tool, it is an ATV winch with a 1700 pull. The cost is 149.00. 
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...?storeId=6970&productId=200182374&R=200182374

You can get the remote control kit or make your own. For the davit, I used angle iron
and welded cross bracing on the underside with a bolt patern. for the pully wheel I used a sealed garage door pully wheel availible from any hardware store for 4.95 using stainless bolt and nut. Angle iron is about 6.00. Paint, another 2.50.

I am pulling a 73lb river anchor with no issues. I do not have this set up for remote, I just use the switch on the side of the unit. 

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

OK, I'll see if I can get some pictures up here tonight. I thought I had some pictures, but haven't been able to find them. The winch and davit are not on the boat right now, but I'll just take some pictures of it set up on the table or something. 

Mine also uses an ATV winch that came with a remote on about a 6' lead. The winch mounts to the davit, which mounts on the deck. The davit (looks more like a crane) was welded up by a friend. You could lift a few hundred pounds with this thing -- the weak point is the boat deck.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

OK, here is my anchor winch setup. The pulley is removed, but it is a 2.5" or 3" steel pulley with bearings and a 1/2" shaft dia. There is a bolt that goes through the ends of the arms that serves as the shaft for the pulley. Wiring is not shown, but I have the wiring running through a hole in the deck back to my seat. I may post pictures of the boat once it is painted this spring.  

The pulley is approximately 24" out (horizontally) and 24" above (vertically) the nose of the bow when installed. This provides lots of room from the pulley to the water for a river chain anchor, as well as lots of swinging room for the anchor so it doesn't slap the bow. 




























Yes, it may be noisy and slow compared to River Larry models, but (IMHO) it's also bigger, badder, and tougher. :evil: I intend to replace the steel cable with rope before reinstalling it on the boat (steel rope is not fun to cut).

If anyone is interested, it may be possible to have more of these fabricated. 

Crawfish


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

you can buy winchs at harbor freight in ypsilanti for about $49.00, they have 2 styles for $49.00, they are on sale every 2 weeks
heres one
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92860
Heres a list of their stores, one close to you
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/retail_stores.taf#MI


----------

